# Plattfisch-Event



## Nordangler (21. März 2005)

Moin Moin Plattfischjäger #h 
Ich wollte euch einmal fragen, ob wir im Juni ein kleines Anglerboard-Plattfischevent starten sollen??
Dieses Event, sollte mit dem Boot veranstaltet werden, das heißt, das Boardies mit Booten gebraucht werden.
Ziel des Gebietes ist die Geltinger Bucht/Ostsee oder Schleimünde.
Ich würde auch zum Teil wieder einige Buttlöffel spendieren: :q  Es darf aber natürlich jeder so angeln, wie er möchte.
Ich selber kann 2 Personen mitnehmen und wenn sich einige Boardies sich mit Boot melden würden, könnten bestimmt auch andere untergebracht werden.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee??
Bei genügend Interessenten werde ich dann ein Termin hier einstellen.

Boote:
Ich: + shogun? + MichaelB
Akor: +1 Person ( sunny )
Lotte: + 2 Personen (Agaglatze, JanS)
mefohunter84 +1 Person ?

Sven  :q


----------



## shogun (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin Moin Nordangler,
hätte schon Interesse habe aber leider kein Boot wäre also auf dich oder andere Boardies mit Boot angewiesen, ansonsten finde ich das ne klasse Idee.
Wollte so etwas eigentlich schon immer machen haperte bisher aber immer anner passenden Gelegenheit.Termin ist mir egal da ich in dieser Beziehung flexibel bin.Also hoffen wir mal das sich noch ein paar Jungs melden.

Bis dann Shogun :z


----------



## Lotte (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,

grundsätzlich würde interesse bestehen!!! aber der termin!!! juni ist komplett dicht bei mir!!! sorry!!!


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ich hätte auch große lust,aber wenn dann müsste ich mir erst einen platz auf nem boot
erschnorren oder es zieht mich jemand mit meinem belly boat hinterher :m


----------



## Lotte (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> ....,aber wenn dann müsste ich mir erst einen platz auf nem boot
> erschnorren oder es zieht mich jemand mit meinem belly boat hinterher :m



moin-moin,

sollte es doch klappen, haste schon nen schlepper für dein bb aga :q  :q  :q !!! dann wollen wir mal testen, ob das auch zum wasserskifahren geeignet ist!!!

neee, mal im ernst, wenn das mit dem termin gehen würde, wäre ich gerne dabei!!! wie wäre es denn anfang juli, da sind die platten doch auch noch da, und aga hätte schon nen boot!!!! wer würde den könig der nacht denn sonst ohne not auf sein boot holen  :q  :q  :q !!!


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

das hört sich doch suuuuuper an lotte.
hätte da auch meine spezi tricks auf lager.
da knallen die ruten reihenweise nach unten.
könnte man ja auch mal so machen mit ein paar leuten


----------



## JanS (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

juhuu ich würde auch gerne  lotte nochn  plätzchen frei ?

gruß
Jan


----------



## MichaelB (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin,

im Juni ist noch nix bei mir... außerdem bin ich ja tiiierisch neugierig auf Blech-Platten  
Einen Bootsplatz müßte ich allerdings schnorren #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Tja Sven, Lust und Interesse hätte ich schon.
Da ich aber nur ein Schlauchboot habe (3,60 m) habe, ist die ganze Sache sehr windabhängig.  |rolleyes   |kopfkrat 
Aber paar schöne Platten, das wär schon was.
Vielleicht sogar nen Steinbutt? Was meinst du Sven?  :q   #6


----------



## Lotte (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> juhuu ich würde auch gerne  lotte nochn  plätzchen frei ?
> 
> gruß
> Jan



moin-moin,

@ jans: klar, auf dem bötchen können also wirklich bequem 3 angler mit je 2 ruten auf die platten fischen!!! kein thema!!! aber es kommt bei mir ganz dolle auf den termin an!!!

@ aga: klar können wir das auch mal so machen!!!


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ich glaube die sache könnte spaßig werden !!!!
juhu


----------



## AKor74 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Stell den Termin ein, bin grundsätzlich dabei mit meiner Schlauchyacht und vergiss nicht, dass Du das Apenrade-Event vom 04.11.2004 nochmal im Frühjahr wiederholen wolltest. Vielleicht ja auch das von Dir favorisierte im Juni, denk daran, mit den kleinen Yachten sind wir sehr windabhängig, in Apenrade sieht es da schon besser aus.


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ich wäre für fehmarns nordküste


----------



## JanS (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ich schließe mich aga an ... 

und zum abschluss dann n bishcen in die brandung 

gruß
jan


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

wäre auch ne idee ! danach den grill aufbauen und beim bierchen ne runde quatschen.
nur leider sind die fänge ab mai leider schlechter in der brandung


----------



## Lotte (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,

wo ist mir schnuppe!!! das wann ist entscheidend!!! und bitte nicht sooooooo weit weg!!!


----------



## JanS (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ja lotte wenns auf fehmarn ist kannst mich ja mitnehmen .. dann kostets weniger sprit 

@ aga 

naja geht ja mehr um das grillen das bier und das gemütliche fischen ... und vieleicht geht ja doch noch die ein oder andere platte an hacken ... 

gruß


----------



## Lotte (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> ja lotte wenns auf fehmarn ist kannst mich ja mitnehmen .. dann kostets weniger sprit



da es ja ingendwo an der ostsee sein wird, werde ich dich wohl immer mitnehmen können!!! an bremen komme ich nun mal nicht vorbei :q  :q  :q !!!

neee, es geht mir dabei eher um die lange an- und abreise!!!! 

aber sven, nun haue mal nen termin herein!!! eventuell erübrigt es sich dann schon für mich!!!! wenn dem so sein sollte machen jans, aga und ich noch mal ne extratour!!! geht doch bei euch auch unter der woche, oder???


----------



## JanS (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

japs das geht


----------



## karlosito (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

würd auch gerne, hab aba leider kein boot, sprich müsste auch schnorren


----------



## Juliannn (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ich hätte auch lust wenn noch was frei ist,und mich zur not einer mitnehmen könnte aus meiner umgebung


----------



## Agalatze (21. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

das klappt bei mir immer unter der woche


----------



## Nordangler (22. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Ich spekuliere mit dem 11. oder 25. Juni.
Man könnte auch bei Apenrade angeln. Etwas oberhalb gibt es eine schöne Bucht, die einen guten Plattfischbestand haben soll. Weiterhin könnte man auch bei Middelfahrt angeln. Mal schauen.

Sven


----------



## shogun (22. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin ihr Plattenverrückten,
Termin ist mir wiegesagt egal ob Juni oder Juli hauptsache die Platten sind schön dick |supergri .Da fehlen dann ja nur noch ein paar Boote ;+ .

Gruß Shogun


----------



## Nordangler (22. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Schreibt mal bitte rein, wer alles ein Boot hat und mit wie viele Personen es besetzt werden kann.
Ich kann 2 Personen mitnehmen.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Mit einem Schlauchboot, max. 1 weitere Person möglich, wenn sunny diesen Thread entdeckt und Zeit hat, dann ist das Boot bereits voll.


----------



## hugo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Fehmarn wäre top, Termin ist regierungsabhängig .. Könnte dann noch 1 Person auf meiner kleinen Schüssel mitnehmen!


----------



## sunny (22. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				AKor74 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem Schlauchboot, max. 1 weitere Person möglich, wenn sunny diesen Thread entdeckt und Zeit hat, dann ist das Boot bereits voll.



Entdeckt, Boot voll #6  

Zumindest am 25.06., am 11.06. werde ich wohl etwas feiern, da ich kurz vorher nulle.

sunny #h


----------



## haukep (25. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, habe aber auch kein Boot - müsste also auch irgendwo ein Plätzchen finden um die Platten zu ärgern #6

Hat noch jemand einen Platz frei?


----------



## Agalatze (25. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

@ hauke 
ansonsten paddeln wir beide einfach mit dem belly boat hinterher.
was meinst ??? lol...

was ist denn mit jörg los ? unser oh-nemo !!!
der ist doch bestimmt auch am start. aber in letzter zeit macht er sich
richtig rar finde ich.


----------



## JanS (25. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

hmm wir brauchen ne stelle mit ner brücke 





dann hat unser hauke scho seinen platz 

gruß
Jan


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

@Aga: Jo, das machen wir  #6

@Jan: Pass jaaaaaa auf


----------



## haukep (31. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Wie, passiert hier nun nix mehr


----------



## Micky (31. März 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Wenn mir jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag für nen Luftmatrazen-Rutenhalter gibt, dann häng ich mich bei AGA und HAUKE hinten ran und wäre dabei... |kopfkrat 

Kann man da nicht irgenwo ein kleines Boot chartern/leihen und die Kosten durch drei Leutchen teilen? Dann sollte das doch bezahlbar sein...


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Da müsste man mal bei Frank Piotter anrufen, aber ich denke, da werden ja sicherlich auch einige Boote vor Ort sein, warten wir mal ab, wie sich das hier so entwickelt!


----------



## Nordangler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Bin am Ball. Stell die Tage hier alles zusammen. Bin momentan am Holz machen und Campingplatz aufbauen. Bin bald wieder voll für euch da.

Sven


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Ja, die Camper bauen jetzt auch langsam wieder alle auf, das habe ich auch schon bemerkt...dann mal viel Spaß dabei  #6


----------



## fischer696 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

jo, das müßen die wohl, wird ja allmählich Sommer.
von mir auch viel Spaß, und mach nicht zuviel Holz, der Sommer wird warm genug


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Joa, Holz ist wohl vorbei


----------



## haukep (10. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

"NichtinVergessenheitGeratPosting"


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Das Treffen wird vorraussichtlich in der Geltinger Bucht oder beim Campingplatz Koralle/Fischleger stattfinden. Den Termin setze ich Mitte Mai rein. Dann kenne ich meinen Dienstplan.
Wer also noch Lust hat mitzumachen, hier melden.

Sven


----------



## Nordlicht (25. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

schade, nicht in meiner nähe...sonst hätte ich evtl. interesse angemeldet  #c


----------



## Quallenfischer (25. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin#h
Hätte auch interesse#6 Müsste aber auch "schnorren"
Das mit Fishleger würde gut passen, da wir aufm Campingplatz nebenann sind.
Termin wär mir egal


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

O man, ist das weit weg, ich muss mal sehen, wenn ich nen Platz schnorren kann, komm ich bestimmt rüber. Ich muss mal den Termin checken..


----------



## Peterpaul (26. April 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Lust schon, Boot auch evtl. - kommt ganz auf den Termin an #h


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Quallenfischer dann schau doch einmal auf ein Wochenende rein. Meistens bin ich da.
Fischleger Platz 153
Da ich den Küstenabschnitt auch noch nicht gut kenne bin ich gespannt auf das Treffen. Es wird wohl zu 95% von Fischleger aus gehen.
Schreibe in der kommenden Woche einen festen Termin rein, sowie ein Ausweich-Termin.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Der vorraussichtliche Termin wird der 11. Juni sein. Als evtl Ausweichtermin ist der 25. Juni notiert.
Hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung.

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin, der regen Beteiligung wegen, solltes Du in Deinem ersten Posting eine Aufstellung einbauen, wer mit wem und Boot ja/nein. Der 11.06. steht ja nun fest. Den Ort kann man dann ja immer noch wetterabhängig gestalten. Die Uhrzeit wäre auch nicht schlecht, da Du dann ggf. Wattis und Seeringler für mich bzw. einige andere besorgen mußt, da wir hier keine bekommen können und vor Ort absolute Ortsunkenntnis besteht. 

11.06. AKor mit Schlauchboot --> kann ggf. jem.mitnehmen
25.06. AKor mit Schlauchboot --> und sunny


----------



## Nordangler (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

So Akor dein Wunsch habe ich erfüllt.   :q 

Hoffe das ich nichts übersehen habe.
Wir könnten allerdings noch ein paar Boote gebrauchen.
Würmer könnte ich gegebenfalls auch besorgen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## sunny (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Auch der 25.06. fällt für mich flach. 

Mein Frauchen fährt zu der Zeit ein paar Tage in die Türkei und so muss ich das Kind hüten #d   .

@AKor74 
Danke, dass du mir das Plätzchen von vornherein reserviert hast #6 . Nächste mal wieder.

sunny #h


----------



## Lotte (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,

tja jungs!! wie ich es befürchtet habe kann ich an beiden terminen nicht!!!

ich fahre am 11.06 nach langeland!!! und am 25 geht mein weibchen in den urlaub!!! tut mir wirklich leid!!!


----------



## AKor74 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Alles klar Sunny, dann habe ich einen Platz frei, kann auch jemanden aus dem Raum Hannover oder der A7 lang mitnehmen.


----------



## JanS (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

bremen aufm weg ? *ggg*


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Jo ich wäre dabei wenn jemand in mich mit seinem Auto mitnehmen kann.
Aga wie sieht es mit dir aus???


----------



## Peterpaul (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Am 11.06 fahr ich ne Woche nach Schweden #q


----------



## Nordangler (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Bleibt jetzt die Frage, wer könnte oder will denn kommen??

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin, bringe vermutlich auch jemanden mit, das klärt sich aber erst am Samstag, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Wann soll es überhaupt zeitlich losgehen, wo ist der Treffpunkt, wie weit parkt man vom Wasser weg?


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ich bin auf jeden dabei wenn mich jemand mitnimmt


----------



## Nordangler (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Wenn es losgehen sollte, denke ich mal gegen 9.00-10.00 Uhr.
Wollen ja in Ruhe alles angehen. Parken kann man dicht am Wasser. Geschätzte 100 Meter.
Nocheinmal der Aufruf wer könnte devinitiv noch kommen außer Akor und yellow?

Sven

Sonst könnten wir den Termin in den September verschieben.


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

haaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo will etwa niemand mehr mit???


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Nun muß ich auch absagen, da bei mir etwas dazwischen gekommen ist.
Ich würde daher den Termin verlegen.
Was haltet ihr von Mitte-Ende Juli?

Sven


----------



## Lionhead (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nun muß ich auch absagen, da bei mir etwas dazwischen gekommen ist.
> Ich würde daher den Termin verlegen.
> Was haltet ihr von Mitte-Ende Juli?
> 
> Sven


Nehmen wir.
Ich habe ein kleines Schlauchboot 3 m (Yamaha).
Ich würde dann ganz gerne mal deine Wunderlöffel ausprobieren. Bisher haben die Versandkosten mich vom Bestellen abgehalten.|supergri 
Hauptsache ein Termin am Wochenende. Ich bring das gute Wetter mit.|supergri 
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

ma gucken ob das passt wenn ich nicht gerade meinem Körper am Mittelmehr bräune.


----------



## Lotte (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,

wenn es noch geht, dann bitte so spät im juli wie es geht!!! könnte dann eventuell auch nen tag dranhängen!!! mein weibchen ist bis zum 15.07 im urlaub!!! danach kann ich halt nicht sofort los!!!

würde aber gerne dabeisein!!!


----------



## Acki (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin hätte da auch Interesse mal auf der Ostsee Platte fangen:q ende Juli passt mir auch gut|kopfkrat Greetz Acki


----------



## Lotte (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Moin hätte da auch Interesse mal auf der Ostsee Platte fangen:q ende Juli passt mir auch gut|kopfkrat Greetz Acki



dann könnte ich dich mitnehmen!!! und wir könnten mit jans und agalatze zusammen auf mein boot gehen!!


----------



## Acki (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

:m @Lotte werde mein Boot auch mitbringen dann haben wir mehr Platz,da mein Angelkumpel auch mit wollte.Muss noch mit Sea Hawk  sprechen ob er auch mitkommt|kopfkrat Greetz Acki


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Habe ab Mitte Juli Urlaub. Schaue also nach einem geeigneten Termin. Hoffe, das denn nicht so viele absagen und wir ne größere Gruppe werden.
Können dann ja auch abends bei mir auf den Campingplatz lecker grillen.
Jeder nimmt was mit und dann wird es ne Runde Sache.

Sven


----------



## Acki (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

@ Nordangler wie ist es mit Zelten? und Slippanlage? Grillsachen kann ich mitbringen und ne Kiste B..... wird bestimmt ganz lustig #6 Greetz Acki


----------



## Nordangler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Acki da es ein Campingplatz ist, kann man dort zelten. Ich müßte auch noch ein 3 Mannzelt hier haben. Eine Slipanlage ist auch vorhanden.
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn reichlich mitmachen. :m 

Lionhead ruf mich doch bitte einmal an!!! 

Als ran an das Angelgeschirr.

Sven


----------



## Juliannn (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

viel spass wünsch ich euch


----------



## AKor74 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin, ärgerlich, nicht dass ich nächstes Wochenende dann zu Hause wuppen muß, wenn mein Weibchen das erfährt.

Juli ist eigentlich auch Klasse. Das 2. bzw. 3.Juli-Wochenende wäre vermutlich am besten. 

@ Sven, lege einen Termin fest, wir werden es dann sicher hinbiegen, bis denne.


----------



## Acki (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

|wavey: Moin Moin das passt ja gut.Zelt und gerödel werd ich mitbringen#6 brauch dann nur noch eine Anfahrtbeschreibung Zielort.Vieleicht tel. per PN |kopfkrat bis denne Acki


----------



## JanS (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

so ich hab den überblick verloren  


@ Lotte wann ist das nu  ?

gruß
jan


----------



## Samyber (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Hy,
also wenn der neue Termin im Juli ist  |kopfkrat , werde ich mich auch mal mit einklinken!!  :m 

Ne gute Gelegenheit mein Alu-Boot mal ein zu weihen!!


----------



## JanS (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

@nordangler

ne runde sache wird das bestimmt 

aber ne platte macht sich auch gut uffm grill


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Na dann melde ich mich hier auch wieder mal kurz.  |wavey: 
Juli geht zur Zeit auch noch bei mir. Termin und Ort ( mit Anfahrtsbeschreibung ) bitte noch bekannt geben.
Komme dann, wenn`s der Wind zuläßt mit meinem Schlauchboot.
Es könnten noch max 2 weitere "Smutjes" dabei sein.  #6


----------



## Lotte (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,

@ jans: sollte nun mitte bis ende juli stattfinden!!! da könnte ich zu 90% dabeisein!!!

@ nordangler: ich möchte mir hier nicht alles nochmal durchlesen müssen!!! kannst du nochmal den ort reinsetzen, wo das ganze stattfinden soll!!! ach ja: ist das ne seewasserstraße oder binnenschifffahrtsstraße auf der wir dann fahren??? müßte bei ner binnenschifffahrtsstraße noch ne nummer an mein schlauchboot tackern!!!


----------



## Acki (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

|wavey: Moin wir sind dabei Sea hawk kommt auch mit....Lotte past es bei dir auch ???? Pn Tel:bis denne Acki:m


----------



## Lotte (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> ....Lotte past es bei dir auch ????



steht denn schon ein echter termin??? bei mir kann ja leider immer etwas kurzfristig dazwischenkommen (gastronomie)!!!! aber ich habe ja noch gar keinen termin gesehen!!! mir wäre es so spät wie möglich im juli am besten!!!!


----------



## Acki (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

:m Moin @Lotte Seeschiffartstaßenordnung (f) #c Acki


----------



## Acki (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

@ Lotte das gleiche Problem hab ich auch,aber meine Frau läst mich dan wech


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Hallo


Werde auch teilnehmen.
Fahre mit Acki auf seinem Boot mit.Für nen Kollegen könnte ich evtl. noch ne Platz auf einem Boot brauchen.
Vielleicht kann mir einer ein paar Gerätetips geben,was ich mitnehmen muß.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Was haltet ihr von dem 23. Juli??
Treffpunkt wäre dann bei mir auf dem Platz. Nr. 153
Gegen 10.00 Uhr treffen wir uns dort. Wenn alle denn dort sind, lassen wir gemütlich die Boote ins Wasser und angeln so lange wir Lust und Laune haben. Im Anschluß grillen wir dann bei mir. Jeder nimmt etwas mit.
Vom Campingplatz werden auch wohl welche mitmachen.

Ich werde jetzt mal wahnsinnig und setze einen ersten Preis für die größte Platte fest.

Einen Satz Pilker von mir sowie einen Buttlöffel.

Hoffe, das keiner etwas dagegen hat, sonst nehme ich den Preis wieder zurück.
Jetzt kommt der Link von der Homepage des Campingplatzes.

>>> http://www.campingplatz-koralle.de/ <<<

Bitte alle die ein Boot mitbringen, eine PM an mich senden, wieviele Personen sie mitnehmen könnten.

Sven


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

das müsste bei mir höchstwarscheinlich klappen


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Hallo


Der 23. ist super das einzige WE wo ich Zeit habe im Juli,echt gut getroffen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## H.Christians (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Da werde ich dann auch dabei sein. Wie sieht es mit einem freien Bootsplatz aus, da ich selber leider kein Boot habe.
Könnte mich irgendjemand mitnehmen ???

Petri Holger


----------



## Acki (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

#h Moin Moin so der Termin steht 23.7.05 wir sind dabei!!!!!! :m Greetz Acki


----------



## AKor74 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin, der 23. Juli scheint auch für mich der einzig wahre Termin zu sein. Trage mich gern ich in die Liste mit Boot (Metzeler Adventure 3,40m x 1,50m mit 5 PS Yamaha) ein, ob ich einen zweiten Angler mitnehmen kann, kann ich bisher noch nicht vorraussagen, melde mich dann aber rechtzeitig vorab.

Sollte vorab jemand aus der nähe Hannover/ Celle mitwollen, kurze PN genügt.


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Plattfischjäger #h
> Ich wollte euch einmal fragen, ob wir im Juni ein kleines Anglerboard-Plattfischevent starten sollen??
> Dieses Event, sollte mit dem Boot veranstaltet werden, das heißt, das Boardies mit Booten gebraucht werden.
> Ziel des Gebietes ist die Geltinger Bucht/Ostsee oder Schleimünde.
> ...


 
Ich würde auch gerne auf die Liste:
Lionhead: 3 m Yamaha-Schlauchi + 5 PS Mercury-Viertakt (plus Schwiegervater)
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## JanS (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

hmm schade da hat mein sohn seinen 1. geburzeltag ... ich weiß nicht ob sich das einrichten lässt eher nicht ;/


----------



## AKor74 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Das nimmt Dir maximal dein Weibchen |kopfkrat  übel, dein Sohn wird es 100%ig irgendwann verstehen. :m


----------



## Sea Hawk (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*



			
				Acki schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey: Moin wir sind dabei Sea hawk kommt auch mit....Lotte past es bei dir auch ???? Pn Tel:bis denne Acki:m



Hallo Acki,
danke für Deinen Anruf #6  . Komme natürlich mit Boot. Terminmäßig eigentlich kein Problem.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einen Anlegeplatz für unsere Boote aus |kopfkrat ??
(Buster,4,6m länge).

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## Lotte (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

moin-moin,

ich stehe gerade noch in verhandlungen mit meinem weibchen!!! da wir die buchungslage auch noch nicht abschließend abschätzen können kann ich noch nichts versprechen!!!

aber wenn es irgend möglich ist bin ich dabei!!! dann mit boot (schlauchboot 7,5 * 2,9)

bootsliegeplatz wäre suuuuper!!!


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

so zu ca. 90% gehts bei mir auch klar. Jetzt müsste mich nurnoch jemand fahren.
Und nen kleinen Wunsch hätte ich auch noch: ich will in Lotte´s Kahn


----------



## Acki (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

|wavey: Moin wollen hoffen das wir da einen Liegeplatz bekommen,warte mal auf Antwort von Nordangler#6 bis denne Acki


----------



## Sea Hawk (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Hallo Nordangler #h ,

Acki und ich wären auf jeden Fall mit jeweils eigenen Booten dabei :q .
Steht denn jetzt der Termin |kopfkrat ??
Und wie sieht es mit den anderen aus??
Wir brauchten dann nur noch Info wo wir dann unsere Boote zu Wasser lassen könnten?

Bis dann :m 
Sea Hawk


----------



## shogun (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Hallo Leute,
da ich ne ganze Zeit nicht online, war und jetzt den neuen Termin lese muß ich euch leider sagen ich bin dabei :q ,aber wie ja schon erwähnt leider ohne Boot.
Bis dann erstmal
Gruß Shogun #6


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

@Nordangler

Laufen die Vorbereitungen eigentlich, oder hat sich das Treffen erledigt?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Grummel
Ihr dürft mich jetzt steinigen. :-(
Ich habe auf der Arbeit ein paar Langzeitkranke und ich habe da das Problem, das ich
vorraussichtlich das Wochenende arbeiten muß. Sogenannte Dienstanordnung.
Versuche schon die ganze Zeit jemanden zum tauschen zu finden. Aber in der Urlaubszeit ist das schwierig.
Sind schon 3 Leute, die den Urlaub verschieben müssen
Also bleibt nur "Daumen drücken"

Sven


----------



## AKor74 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Sei froh das Du Arbeit hast, wer das nicht verstehen kann oder will, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Die Platten beissen auch später noch, bist du dann jetzt schon mal von deinem Campingplatz aus losgefahren und hast die neue Location getestet?

PS: Deine Pilker, vorallem der Schwarz-Grüne, in 35g sind einfach Weltklasse.


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Froh bin ich, aber nach 4 Wochen durchgehend Arbeit hänge auch ich am Zahnfleisch. Und ich habe noch ein paar Wochen vor mir. Das einzige was mich hochhält ist der Urlaub im August nach Norwegen. Da weis ich, das der nicht gekänzelt wird. #6 

Aber es nervt, wenn ich den Termin nicht einhalten kann und dauernd verschieben muss.  
Ist auch nicht gut für die Teilnehmer.

Bei uns am Campingplatz werden recht große Dorsche gefangen bis 80 cm.
Wer die Buttstellen kennt soll auch schöne Größen und Mengen kriegen. :m 

Auf dem Campingplatz entwickelt sich der Schwarz-silberglitter-pinke Pilker.
Da fangen sie mit, wie verrückt. #6 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Also ab in den September verschieben. >grummel<

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (10. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

So nun aber!!!
Ich habe kommende Woche Urlaub. Dabei dachte ich, das wir nun das Plattfisch-Event durchziehen. 
Termin wäre Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Was haltet ihr davon?? Wer hat Lust und Zeit daran teilzunehmen?

Sven


----------



## sunny (12. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Das kriege ich auf keinen Fall hin  #d . So gerne ich auch daran teilnehmen würde. Vielleicht nächstes mal.

Allen Beteiligten viel Petri Heil #6 .


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin,
also ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, allerdings habe ich kein Boot und auch keine Ahnung vom Plattfischangeln. Habe es bisher erst einmal probiert als beim schleppen absolut nix ging. Leider ohne Erfolg.
Aber zeit hätte ich und motiviert wäre ich auch...

Gruß


----------



## AKor74 (13. September 2005)

*AW: Plattfisch-Event*

Moin Sven, nächste Woche geht nicht, da bin ich in DK zum vomStrandPlatteangeln|supergri, in der Woche drauf, auch Urlaub, da bin ich grundsätzlich zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Das sollte dann nur noch diese Woche geklärt werden, am Stand gibbet kein I-net und vor allem ist dann mehr Zeit das Weibchen von den Vorzügen eines freien Tages vom Ehegatten zu überzeugen |kopfkrat .


----------

